# SVSound PB13 Ultra



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*SVSound PB13 Ultra*








*Manufacturers Published Specifications*


*Specifications* 



**Frequency response graph does not denote maximum output capability.

2-meter ground plane away from reflective structures (quasi-anechoic) 
0 Hz Mode: 19-150 Hz +/- 3 dB 
16 Hz Mode: 16-150 Hz +/- 3 dB 
Sealed Mode: 26-150 Hz +/- 3 dB

*Enclosure Specs:*

Dimensions: 22.5" (H) x 20.5" (W) x 27" (D)Weight: 155 pounds 
Rigid and braced Medium Density Fiberboard (MDF) cabinet 
Black gloss or full veneer black oak finish 
Front-firing driver 
Front-firing triple 3.5" high-flow flared ports 
Dense foam port blockers (3) included 
Variable 20 Hz, 16 Hz and Sealed tuning modes 
Protective non-resonant steel mesh grille

*Driver Specs: *

SVS 13.5” extreme performance underhung Ultra driver 
SVS custom-tooled die-cast aluminum basket 
Flat-wire, 3” diameter, high-power, high-temp, 8-layer, aluminum voice coil 
Polyimide impregnated fiberglass former/bobbin 
Dual 9", composite layered, linear roll, extreme excursion spiders 
Integrated tinsel leads 
Nickel-plated high-tension spring terminals 
Proprietary injection molded gasket and parabolic SBR extreme-excursion surround 
Composite pulp/fiberglass press layered cone with stitched surround 
Low carbon 1008 steel components, electrophoresis black plating 
Finite Element Analysis (FEA)-optimized underhung motor structure for the lowest possible distortion 
Copper shorting sleeve reduces gap induction and distortion, and enhances thermal conductivity 
Dual Genox 8H/Y-35 high grade ferrite magnets 
Oversized pole vent for greater cooling and low noise

*Amp Specs:* 

STA-1000D Sledge with 1000 watts RMS continuous power (3600 watts peak dynamic power) 
High efficiency cool-running Class D switching topology 
Detachable power cord with main power switch and ceramic fuse 
RoHS compliant, lead-free construction and world-wide safety certifications 
Auto-On / On switch with "green" standby mode 
Stereo line-level RCA and balanced (XLR) input/output connections 
Normal and Hi input voltage switch 
Customized EQ and DSP limiter settings specifically for the PB13-Ultra 
Variable tuning with 20Hz, 16Hz, and Sealed settings to match subwoofer port settings 
Fully adjustable (frequency and slope) phase-correct speaker/sub digital crossover 
Intelligent Feature Control (IFC) with bright LCD display 
Two (2) digital PEQs with adjustable frequency, cut/boost, and Q values 
Room gain compensation control with adjustable frequency and slope 
Adjustable digital delay on main speaker line-level outputs to time-align the speakers and subs




*Manufacturer Published Measurements*










*HTS Results*

*Measurements were taken with all ports open*

*Frequency Response*










*Max Output Before Compression* 










*Spectral Decay*










*Group Delay*










*Waterfall*










*Spectrogram*










*Harmonic Distortion*










*Click the Methods button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Measurement Methods* 



*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.9 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -10.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 8.7877 %
THD+N 26.1127 %
2nd harmonic 5.9398%
3rd harmonic 6.3846%
4th harmonic 0.5351%
5th harmonic 0.8231%
6th harmonic 0.3300%
7th harmonic 0.1255%
8th harmonic 0.2567%
9th harmonic 0.1637%

*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 106.9 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -6.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 5.8206 %
THD+N 12.5815 %
2nd harmonic 2.9999%
3rd harmonic 4.9183%
4th harmonic 0.5035%
5th harmonic 0.3977%
6th harmonic 0.3178%
7th harmonic 0.3313%
8th harmonic 0.1859%
9th harmonic 0.1848%


*31.5 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 107.7 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -5.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.6039 %
THD+N 16.4713 %
2nd harmonic 4.3458%
3rd harmonic 8.4713%
4th harmonic 0.7869%
5th harmonic 0.3162%
6th harmonic 0.5997%
7th harmonic 0.1055%
8th harmonic 0.3554%
9th harmonic 0.6076%


*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 108.5 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -4.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 6.6373 %
THD+N 17.1034 %
2nd harmonic 2.6592%
3rd harmonic 5.7760%
4th harmonic 0.8711%
5th harmonic 1.2578%
6th harmonic 0.4008%
7th harmonic 0.7924%
8th harmonic 0.4361%
9th harmonic 0.5478%


*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 108.4 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -4.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 5.6719 %
THD+N 8.4749 %
2nd harmonic 1.7274%
3rd harmonic 5.2252%
4th harmonic 0.9642%
5th harmonic 0.6724%
6th harmonic 0.4369%
7th harmonic 0.4864%
8th harmonic 0.1939%
9th harmonic 0.1932%


*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 107.0 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -6.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 6.6725 %
THD+N 12.7264 %
2nd harmonic 1.2216%
3rd harmonic 6.5180%
4th harmonic 0.1136%
5th harmonic 0.7098%
6th harmonic 0.0556%
7th harmonic 0.1498%
8th harmonic 0.0308%
9th harmonic 0.0539%


*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 109.2 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -4.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 18.9253 %
THD+N 38.6500 %
2nd harmonic 4.4589%
3rd harmonic 8.7877%
4th harmonic 4.3325%
5th harmonic 9.2986%
6th harmonic 3.8614%
7th harmonic 8.6726%
8th harmonic 3.1749%
9th harmonic 7.4580%


----------



## Thomasdk1405 (Jun 23, 2008)

Strange - normally the pb13 with all ports open (20 hz mode) has a ruler flat FR. Something went wrong here ? Maybe the setting in the amp was for sealed mode ! FR at data-bass.com is way different.

But still - think it's great that someone like you makes the effort of this.

/Thomas


----------

